# San Diego paramedic jobs?



## jon51 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello everyone, I don't post often but am curious if anyone has any information about AMR in San diego.  They are hiring medics and I was curious if anyone knows the pay, scheduling, difficulty of getting hired or any other information.  Also is Rural Metro in San Diego hiring?  The HR there never answers a phone or email.  any information would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## terrible one (Jan 7, 2011)

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=18277&highlight=Diego

try a search as there are many other threads on them as well


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2011)

jon51 said:


> Hello everyone, I don't post often but am curious if anyone has any information about AMR in San diego.  They are hiring medics and I was curious if anyone knows the pay, scheduling, difficulty of getting hired or any other information.  Also is Rural Metro in San Diego hiring?  The HR there never answers a phone or email.  any information would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks



They pay $10.91 an hr for 24 hour shifts, horrible pay for the cost of living. DO NOT move to San Diego to work as a Medic, I moved away from there because of the System and the pay. THey work a Kelly Schedule, and when I left 2yrs ago there was a waiting list to go through the testing process.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 9, 2011)

$10.91????  Damn, that's $10.01 more than I'm making now,   LOL

Yeah, there are so many peeps here that they can pay next to nothing and SOME damn fool will take it.

Rural Metro and AMR both are hard to get into here.  Rural, as I've been told usually doesn't hire Medics directly, they promote within, so if you already work as a B, and go to school and get your P, then you have a shot.

I agree with Fish, if you don't have to, don't move here then look for a job, if you're dead set on comin here... get the job first, (good luck) and then move.


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2011)

Monkey said:


> $10.91????  Damn, that's $10.01 more than I'm making now,   LOL
> 
> Yeah, there are so many peeps here that they can pay next to nothing and SOME damn fool will take it.
> 
> ...



Move to Texas like I did, $7 an hr raise from San diego, actual benefits and retirement. And Standing orders instead of always haveing to make base contact.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 9, 2011)

But how would I do my job without BHO "mother may I" contact?


----------



## jon51 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the information.  I heard it was low but I did not know it was that low.  Is it union over there @ AMR San Diego?  Where in Texas did you move to fish?


----------



## terrible one (Jan 10, 2011)

Not Union.


----------



## emtpche (Jan 10, 2011)

Both AMR and Rural/Metro are union.  It is called NEMSA.  

Here is there link http://www.nemsausa.org for more info.  

Good Luck


----------



## terrible one (Jan 10, 2011)

opps, my mistake.


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2011)

jon51 said:


> Thanks for the information.  I heard it was low but I did not know it was that low.  Is it union over there @ AMR San Diego?  Where in Texas did you move to fish?



Yes it is Union(horrible as it is), they still email me daily I guess they think I still work there.

I now work for www.wilcoems.org


----------



## mint_condition (Jan 12, 2011)

im wondering, does SD fire/rescue have medics as well? or are all the medics private? thanks


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2011)

mint_condition said:


> im wondering, does SD fire/rescue have medics as well? or are all the medics private? thanks




They have Medics on their engines, but the medics on the box are rural metro employees.


----------

